
Ask HN: Starter app for Saas businesses? - milliondollar
So is there a starter app or boilerplate for getting a Saas up and running. Basic user management, emailing, integration with Stripe, bootsrap based templates, etc? I&#x27;ve done a little searching and there doesn&#x27;t seem to be too much out there that is more recent.  Thoughts?
======
oblib
I have a lot of thoughts on this.

The closest thing I know of are DigitalOcean "Droplets" that have software
pre-installed.

Using their services I have made "Snapshots" of different "Droplets" I've
installed software on that I use to start new projects now, including web,
database, and email servers.

I decided to keep those layers separated to avoid potential conflicts with
updates and upgrades and I can use the email server for all the web servers I
spin up so that's a very fast and flexible approach for getting a SaaS up and
running.

Running an email server on DigitalOcean's platform is probably not the best
way to go for what you're talking about. Even they don't recommend it. Having
everything ready to integrate with one or more 3rd party services is easy
enough though.

That, by itself, would be a hard thing to market to developers right now, but
I do think there is a market for it and that it's pretty big and mostly
ignored.

